# How does everyone transport their quads to different accounts??



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just wondering how everyone transports their quad and plow set up to the different accounts they have. Luckily, most of my accounts are within driving distance with the quad but some of them are across town. I use my landscape trailer right now, but it's seems so dumb to haul a 16ft. tandem axle trailer in the middle of a snow storm. I have a 2004 F-150 6.5' box and a sportsman 500. It might fit in the back, however last time I tried that, I shattered the entire rear window so I'm apprehensive lol and that was without the plow on. I have a mid mount plow (tubes to go center of frame) and I don't know if there would be enough clearance room for ramps off the back of the tailgate.

I'm just wondering what you guys do....Thanks!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Heck I just drive the 4 blocks then the 2 blocks and then 6 blocks back home.

though I live in a small town that is only 2 miles from 1 end to the other.

so for anything in my area I can just drive the quad 2.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*transport*

First good snow fall this year, 6" this morning but melting fast. I can drive to most accounts but I do have to haul to one area to work. Have hauled both ways 8' bed W/tool box. Harder to backin but carry's the weight better. will show both ways.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*other way*

Heres the other way.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

sublime68charge;902470 said:


> Heck I just drive the 4 blocks then the 2 blocks and then 6 blocks back home.
> 
> though I live in a small town that is only 2 miles from 1 end to the other.
> 
> so for anything in my area I can just drive the quad 2.


I have a question for you guy's with ATV's....Have any of you asked your local town's if they hire them to clean side-walks....I think the 4 wheeler set-up would be the balls for sidewalks....Just Curious 

Tom


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

I do also trailer a times


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome thanks Dan...I was considering backing it into my truck, but like I said I shattered the glass before and i'm concerned about wet tires with snow on metal ramps....do you slip?


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I added a quad to the mix this year and will be trailering it in my enclosed trailer. I like the idea of having the enclosed along to keep the quad and extra stuff I want to bring. I will be pulling it with one of my plow trucks that also has a tailgate spreader. I had a welder put on an extra receiver to carry the spreader so I can also pull the trailer. I took the handle off the jack stand and put a deep well socket in it's place so now I can raise and lower the trailer quickly with a cordless drill. It seems like a great setup for my needs but we'll see how good it works.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*ramps*

They don't slip much, with chains and 4x4 it does o.k.. I also have rubber horse trailer mat's in the p/u. I keep the back of my p/u shovel'ed out all the time. Little xtra work but i sure hate to slip off ramps or slid out of truck


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I too use my enclosed trailer for transport ! I like it because with the weather being -20 C or colder it retains some heat when I park the quad in there. I think if you had a quad on a open trailer it would get even colder and harder to start because of the wind-chill. I've got a 12 ft. enclosed and I can fit my quad and blade, snowblower, gas can, and some tools in there. Plus it keeps the snow off my stuff while I go from job to job. I also have a small open flat deck trailer for jobs that are close but still like my enclosed trailer better. 
I will admitt I would perfer to have the quad in the back of the truck because towing a trailer thru snow can some times be a little entertaining !! I don't think it will work though because the push tubes on the quad hang down just enought to be a pain when going up or down the ramp when loading and unloading.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

Love to use enclosed trailer, but not in budget. The open trailer leaves it a bit messy sometime. you do what you can do. I don't have a hard start problem. Last week it was around -8 F most of the week.


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

dan67;904002 said:


> Love to use enclosed trailer, but not in budget. The open trailer leaves it a bit messy sometime. you do what you can do. I don't have a hard start problem. Last week it was around -8 F most of the week.


Do you have a carb or efi?


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

Carb, were also at 4200ft. Brother has efi grizzly 700 and efi is the way to go thats for sure. But with the right tuning carb runs good here.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

dan67;902837 said:


> Heres the other way.


hows your plow mounted?


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

glacierplow mount


----------



## Racer593 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pjslawncare1;903475 said:


> Awesome thanks Dan...I was considering backing it into my truck, but like I said I shattered the glass before and i'm concerned about wet tires with snow on metal ramps....do you slip?


What if you put in a back rack to protect the window?


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Racer593;905748 said:


> What if you put in a back rack to protect the window?


That's a good thought, I have to check pricing but I would guess that they're expensive but not as expensive as my $718 rear window haha. I see those all the time on 3/4ton trucks and they look good, I'm not sure about an F-150


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

good idea with the rack, great for alot of other stuff too


----------



## Rubberducky700 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am running a Kawasaki Prairie 700 with a Warn 54" Straight blade and since most of my work is far apart and I don't have a smaller (7'X12") trailer or small enclosed I load my rig in the back of my '90 F-150 Reg. Cab with 8' box and Tool box. I have to use my 7.5' ramps as the 6' ramps are much to short. depending on how level my load surface is I may even have to get off the machine at the tailgate to prevent the push tubes from hooking on my tailgate. Works pretty good most of the time but a small utility trailer would be much faster and easier.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

Pjslawncare1;903475 said:


> Awesome thanks Dan...I was considering backing it into my truck, but like I said I shattered the glass before and i'm concerned about wet tires with snow on metal ramps....do you slip?


you should look into a backrack for your truck so you dont break your window again


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

*rhino in short box*

this how i get the rhino around


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I haul my Quad and blade (08 Honda 420es with Moose County blade) in my 6x12 enclosed trailer. I have enough room for my snowblower and some shovels,etc too. Works pretty good as the enclosed trailer keeps the "cold" from frezzin the machines up too badly. Heat from the quad keeps everything good...better than an open trailer. I always had to keep the quad running between jobs on a open trailer !!!


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

i have a back rack on my F150. makes the truck look awesome. I'd say go for it.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Our side walk crews don't have a choice, but to use trailers. They are running F-150's and Rangers with the beds loaded with salt. Then we put a quad, 2 push salters, and a snow blower on the trailer. We don't turn the quads off when we transport them, just shut the lights off. 

The trailers are a risk, but we don't have any other choice really. We've only had 1 incident in the last 3 years and that was when a car lost control and ended up in our guy's lane, he went off the side of the road into a ditch and knocked a tire off the bead. 

We've been lucky, just have to make sure you take your time.


----------

